# Free: CycleChat long sleeve, full zip top, size M



## yello (25 Aug 2012)

Surplus to needs. Not the current design, this one's 2 to 3 years old, I think it was known as the white/black design and has the usual orange & blue bits. In good clean condition, no blood stains etc.

If interested, post your best pathetic sob story as to why I should give it to you. I'll pick my fave next Weds.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (25 Aug 2012)

My ebay shop is empty,need some stock


----------



## cyberknight (25 Aug 2012)

I have no long sleeve tops for winter,only SS with some aldi armwarmers+ their cheap base layers.SWMBO is having to go back to work even though i had promised her that she would not have to because her health is not good and she is on medication for life for blood pressure, hormome replacement therapy ( not the female kind ) or she is really tired .Unfortunatly what with the cuts in child tax credits we need her to return to work.
5 year old son has renal probelms and is on 2 sorts of mediaction with regualr trips to birmingham childrens and they have said it could get worse or fail in the future.
I have been on banked hours all year and work are still announcing more non production days which they actively try to get you to have off unpaid to reduce costs.
Upshot is i am considering selling a bike to pay for food till pay day althoughSWMBO says no asits my winter hack so it means i can get to work when the weather is bad and cycling is about the only thing keeps me sane .ish
Do i win ?


----------



## blade1889 (25 Aug 2012)

I creamed in last week, breaking my collor bone and putting a big hole in my only long sleeved top where my elbow used to be. I also smashed my phone and Ipod (you don't have any of theose going spare as well do you?) When my shoulder is fixed it will be too cold to wear my short sleeved tops, thats if I can even fix my mangled wreck of a bike. I am also getting severe grief from the missus about how dangerous riding a bike is, apparently its now on a par with riding a motor bike, swimming in shark infested waters, para-gliding and being a good looking virgin in prison.

As you can see I am really down at the moment and need something to cheer me up in my hour of need. Oh did I mention my rabbit is poorly tooo and has cosy me over £200 in vet bills this month. Now wheres that rope, I think I might have to hang myself.


----------



## Fnaar (25 Aug 2012)

My baby left me 
And my mule got lame 
Lost my money in a poker game. 
A windstorm came 
Just the other day,
Blew the house that I lived in away. 

-----------------------------------
Sent mobile phone stylee


----------



## Alex11 (25 Aug 2012)

I'm only 15, been into cycling for a while now but getting into it properly with a road bike now and doing long distance riding and tours etc. I've got one jersey which isn't really a jersey, it is a Karrimor thing and not great! I'm not a shortsleeve person so long sleeve is perfect, it'd be great to wear on long rides and I'm growing like hell at the moment so medium size would be perfect!!!


----------



## boybiker (25 Aug 2012)

I need this CC jersey to look like a boss when cycling to work


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Aug 2012)

My cat died and I need this to pick it up off the floor with.


----------



## oldfatfool (25 Aug 2012)

I am a Postman


----------



## Nihal (25 Aug 2012)

Fnaar said:


> My baby left me
> And my mule got lame
> Lost my money in a poker game.
> A windstorm came
> ...


And youre still alive


----------



## Dave7 (27 Aug 2012)

I think I deserve this because.............oh hang on------it's not got any blood stains!!!! forget it.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2012)

I deserve this for the wife. She has MS and has gone blind in one eye as a consequence, but during her better periods she comes for rides round Salcey Forest with me. This'd cheer her up no end.

Oh, and it'd come in right handy for polishing the car


----------



## Nihal (27 Aug 2012)

Well none of you can beat me-

I live and cycle in India-Beat that


----------



## derrick (27 Aug 2012)

I only have posh ones, don't know if i could wear one of them ones.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (28 Aug 2012)

I cycle naked and apparently people are starting to complain.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Aug 2012)

Nihal said:


> Well none of you can beat me-
> 
> I live and cycle in India-Beat that


 
So hot, then, that you won't need to wear a shirt!  Anyway, it's dangerous on Indian roads.


----------



## Broughtonblue (29 Aug 2012)

When out on a ride,
Behind glasses my face I hide,
Because with money so tight,
My clothes are a sight,
So I would wear your top with pride!


----------



## yello (29 Aug 2012)

Alex is to be the lucky recipient of the jersey. Wear it with pride Alex or, failing that, bib shorts.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (29 Aug 2012)

yello said:


> Alex is to be the lucky recipient of the jersey. Wear it with pride Alex or, failing that, bib shorts.


 
Ah well, maybe next time


----------



## yello (29 Aug 2012)

I'll be offering up a short sleeve shirt next but I've yet to think of the tie-breaker. Stay tuned.


----------



## musa (30 Aug 2012)

i sold my kidney last week need a comfort


----------



## B Mason (30 Aug 2012)

I am a 14 year old boy who is extremely strapped for cash! I am trying to sort my dad out for kit and a bike, which is why I'm always looking for bargains. This would help so much!

Ben


----------



## Fnaar (31 Aug 2012)

I have no clothes left, owing to a misunderstanding with the charity shop, so I'm having to walk round naked. I know the shirt is now spoken for, but if you'd like to reconsider, I will fashion it into a loincloth. 

-----------------------------------
Sent mobile phone stylee


----------



## yello (31 Aug 2012)

you do realise that it's gone now don't you? and hopefully will be received by Alex maybe as soon as tomorrow, certainly early next week.


----------



## blade1889 (31 Aug 2012)

Do you have any other clothes you can give away?


----------



## Alex11 (1 Sep 2012)

Very pleased to say in arrived today, looks almost new, very nice condition, thanks ever so much.
Alex


----------



## yello (1 Sep 2012)

My pleasure Alex. I hope you get good use out of it.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Sep 2012)

While squeezing past a pub table last night I managed to whack myself in the nuts.
*winces*


----------

